# Vintage bikes



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 22, 2017)

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/bik/6040990245.html


----------



## kreika (Apr 22, 2017)

Holy wow pic 21 of 24 that Elgin with aluminum/chrome? tank. Nice!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 22, 2017)

Seller says don't waste my time with lowball offers. I say don't waste my time with no information and bunch of crapass pictures.


----------



## kreika (Apr 22, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Seller says don't waste my time with lowball offers. I say don't waste my time with no information and bunch of crapass pictures.




Lol blur o' master


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 22, 2017)

nice collection of bikes.bet he won't take less than $50,000 for all.


----------



## kreika (Apr 22, 2017)

Doh


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 22, 2017)

I've seen this for sale before....


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 22, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Seller says don't waste my time with lowball offers. I say don't waste my time with no information and bunch of crapass pictures.




Seems like the majority of people who say "don't waste my time with lowball offers" are selling junk that's not worth making an offer on in the first place. This guy may not have the best pics but he's got some quality stuff. That being said, I do believe a seller should put an asking price on their item(s). Then again, craigslist attracts people who will lowball you even if you put a fair price on something.


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 23, 2017)

Starting point for negotiation is always nice. Who knows what he wants. Could be completely out of this world. Could be reasonable. Or, he might just take a hubcap for a '81 Ford Escort.  Who knows? Start the offer at two burritos from 7-11. If he accepts, you know you've found a man who knows his bicycles and their worth. If not, to hell with him and his bicycles.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 23, 2017)

I wonder how hard it will be just to set up a time to see the collection before you can make an offer of two burritos.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 23, 2017)

yep,they want all the money and they don't want to do any work.!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 23, 2017)

I believe this person may be a casual CABE member. I remember seeing the tankless Champion before here. I agree though if your gonna sell put a price on it. V/r Shawn


----------



## bairdco (Apr 23, 2017)

I hate that "make offer, no lowballers" crap, too. If I'm interested, I'll ask how much, which is just an extra step and a waste of time.

If I do make an offer, it's always lower than what I think it's worth, because i want a deal, not retail prices.

Inevitably, they always want more than it's worth, and more than I'm willing to pay.

Offer the guy an xbox, guitar, and some weed.


----------



## kreika (Apr 23, 2017)

Dave said above he wants 50k. For 200 bikes plus parts. That's $250 per bike. Maybe some money to be made. Better bring a tractor trailer.


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 23, 2017)

I think most of those"200" bikes are worth way less then $250


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 23, 2017)

I sell a lot of bikes on cl,  and I always price them. Some people just pay asking price,  some negotiate.  Most will say "what's the lowest you'll take?" Really?  I put a price on it,  now you want me to negotiate with myself???
Or sometimes they do make an offer but it's outrageous,  like the guy that offered me $150 for a 5 speed Corvette. (I blocked his number)
Still others that do bother to negotiate either by phone or text,  show up and offer less than agreed upon price. Or they make an offer by phone or text,  I accept,  then they think I'm gonna deliver it or meet somewhere. NO!!!
Some people show up when they say they will,  and others not only can't keep their appointment,  but they don't have the decency to call or text and say they changed their mind.  I have other **** to do,  and don't have time for people they say they'll be here at a certain time only to never hear from them again. 

I've also bought a fair amount of bikes that were "make offer" and after looking at them in person and talking to the seller,  a lot of times they'll put a price on it.  Going in person makes a huge difference both in this case,  and for negotiating if they do post an asking price. 

My point is,  selling anything on cl is a PITA. What works for some may not work for others. 
Some of those bikes he'd be better off auctioning on ebay.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 23, 2017)

He is on the Cabe. And he has posted many pictures here of his collection.  They are better than the ones in the listing


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 23, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> I sell a lot of bikes on cl,  and I always price them. Some people just pay asking price,  some negotiate.  Most will say "what's the lowest you'll take?" Really?  I put a price on it,  now you want me to negotiate with myself???
> Or sometimes they do make an offer but it's outrageous,  like the guy that offered me $150 for a 5 speed Corvette. (I blocked his number)
> Still others that do bother to negotiate either by phone or text,  show up and offer less than agreed upon price. Or they make an offer by phone or text,  I accept,  then they think I'm gonna deliver it or meet somewhere. NO!!!
> Some people show up when they say they will,  and others not only can't keep their appointment,  but they don't have the decency to call or text and say they changed their mind.  I have other **** to do,  and don't have time for people they say they'll be here at a certain time only to never hear from them again.
> ...




I've had the same issues a couple times on CL - people flake out at the last minute with no decency. On the other hand, I've met some really nice people interested in old bikes, but it's really a mixed bag on CL.

Craigslist is something that's absolutely great in theory, awful in practice. In theory, a free, local classifieds system for particular goods sounds great. Craigslist keeps things anonymous up to a point, which has caused problems where people flake out and don't show, or just act weird. And that's the problem - bad apples on CL ruin it for everyone. They make sellers suspicious that the buyer will flake out at the end; they make it so that buyers assume sellers will up-the-price the minute someone else offers more.

I think Facebook Yardsale groups have taken off for just these reasons. The Facebook platform allows a lower degree of anonymity so that you kind of get a sense of who you are dealing with from the start, at least they have a profile and some info for you to view.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 23, 2017)

My answer to "What is the least you will take" is "What is the most you will give?" Stops most tire kickers dead in their tracks! V/r Shawn


----------



## andy812 (Apr 23, 2017)

i am asking 50k for this collection i posted this ad over two months ago on cl i am a busy man at work and at home , i will be separating this collection in the next month and a half i will post prices on a few bikes at a time because there is no way i can ship that many bikes at one time . I work allot so i dont have allot time to be viewing the cabe ever single day . I have talked to many cabe members and told them my asking price when I first posted this ad . I was hopping some one half way close would drive down and look at the bikes and sell a few that away.                                                    THANKS FOR YOUR TIME ANDY STIRN MY NUMBER IS 812 322 8017


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 23, 2017)

Some better pictures of Andy's collection.  Wow!

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/this-is-my-herd.91112/


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 23, 2017)

kreika said:


> Holy wow pic 21 of 24 that Elgin with aluminum/chrome? tank. Nice!




That was my favorite


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 24, 2017)

There are some serious babes in that collection!!


----------



## kreika (Apr 24, 2017)

bikecrazy said:


> I think most of those"200" bikes are worth way less then $250



True but I'll bet most we see in the photos are worth much more than $250 and then all the unseen parts. It'd be a great retirement gift for somebody to have fun in your newly found free time.


----------



## kreika (Apr 24, 2017)

OhioJones said:


> There are some serious babes in that collection!!




Seriously hot babes!!!! I wish I wasn't 3 days drive away. Lol....doh.


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 24, 2017)

Whereabouts are these bikes located? I couldn't find any information as to where he's located on his profile.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 24, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> My answer to "What is the least you will take" is "What is the most you will give?" Stops most tire kickers dead in their tracks! V/r Shawn




*Genius! Stealing that!




*


----------



## COB (Apr 24, 2017)

OhioJones said:


> Whereabouts are these bikes located? I couldn't find any information as to where he's located on his profile.



Google map is on the Craigslist post.


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 24, 2017)

COB said:


> Google map is on the craigslist post.



Thanks.


----------

